# Avería en esterilizador Philips Avent



## condensadordefluzo (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola a todos:

Intentaré explicaros mi problema más o menos bien, porque mis conocimientos en electricidad-electrónica son nulos. 

Es un problema que he tenido con un esterilizador de biberones. Un Philips Avent. El funcionamiento, visto desde un punto de vista a nivel usuario, es llenarlo de agua, accionar un pulsador, hierve el agua y pasados 8 minutos se para solo. En mi trabajo (es una ingeniería) han investigado la teoría electrónica (por decirlo de alguna manera) y debe ser que se acciona, calienta una resistencia, enciende una bombillita para que se vea desde fuera que está en funcionamiento y hay un relecillo que hace que a los 8 minutos, cambie de posición y corte la tensión. Por cierto, hemos medido el relecillo este y está dando paso, cuando creemos que debería de estar cortado. Lo del relecillo no es seguro, es una teoría de la gente de mi trabajo.

Voy al problema: mi chica puso el esterilizador sin agua y al rato dejó de funcionar. Leyendo por algún foro, parece ser que la causa es un fusible térmico (172º - 10A) que ha roto. Debe ser que el fusible cuando llega a esa temperatura, rompe para cortar (según me han contado).

En el laboratorio de mi trabajo, me comprueban el fusible y efectivamente no da continuidad. Lo cambio por uno más inferior en valores (167º - 10A) porque no encuentro el mismo. Me lo sueldan sustituyendo el anterior, respetando la polaridad. 

Conecto todo de nuevo tal y como estaba (siguiendo unas fotos que había hecho), lo enchufo y salta el diferencial de la casa.

Lo llevo de nuevo a mi trabajo y me comentan que es por una derivación. Comprobamos todo y aparentemente está bien. No parece que haya una derivación con el polímetro. Me lo prueban sin conectar la tierra y funciona. La resistencia calienta perfectamente y la bombillita luce. Pero al desconectarlo de la red, se va la luz en toda la planta del laboratorio!!!!!

Me sugieren dos opciones:
1º - Conectar los cables evitando el relecillo (o lo que sea). Enchufar y si no se baja el diferencial, el problema está en el relecillo ese.
2º - Enchufarlo sin la toma de tierra y esperar a que el relecillo cambie de posición una vez se haya calentado, esperando 8 minutos que es lo que normalmente tarda el funcionamiento del esterilizador. Esto es una teoría, siempre y cuando el componente del que os hablo sea un relé.

He hecho el primer paso y ha vuelto a saltar el diferencial. Según me han dicho, si sucedía esto es porque hay una derivación que es imposible localizar. 

No tengo mucha idea… pero no me lo explico! Antes funcionaba, lo pongo tal y como estaba y ahora nada de nada.

Voy a intentar hacer un esquema eléctrico. Perdonadme las posibles inculteces y burradas. Ya sabéis, cuando uno no sabe, pues no sabe. De todas maneras hago también un croquis, que creo que os lo explicaré mejor así.

Ah! Para vuestra información: hemos medido con el polímetro los cables de conexión con el de tierra y no da continuidad. También la chapa que calienta el agua con los cables y tampoco da continuidad.

Os agradecería comentarios y posibles soluciones. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 30, 2012)

A mi punto de vista lo que crees que es un relevador
quiero suponer que se trata de un termostato, porque por el tipo de conexión que tiene
no veo que lo haga trabajar como un relevador, y mas que nada porque indicas que hay un periodo
de 8 minutos de calentamiento y en el dibujo no se ve que exista algún circuito electrónico
para controlar dicho tiempo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 30, 2012)

Mejor pon unas fotos, pero creo que se trata de un simple termostato.

Si quieres ir comprobando por el momento, fijate si el conector de alimentación no esté haciendo un corto-circuito en su interior, ya que dices que cada vez que desenchufan el aparato se corta la luz, puede que venga por ese lado. Por otro lado, busca algún corto-circuito en el cable, quizás se cortó en alguna parte de el, y está haciendo contacto.
A mi me pasó en un equipo de música que el cable apenas de donde salia del enchufe estaba cortado, y cuando lo fui a conectar, me explotó en la mano.

Saludos, y ojo con los voltajes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2012)

Con la recalentada la resistencia perdió calidad de aislación respecto al chasis del aparato, por eso cuando conectas la puesta a tierra las pérdidas ocasionadas por la resistencia te hacen saltar el diferencial.

Revisa que la resistencia y el cableado a la resistencia que se encuentre bien aislados del chasis, prueba tratando de moverlos, si es que se puede, como para tratar de ubicar el punto donde está la falla.

Si no encuentras nada tira el aparato a la basura, ya que su huso puede ser peligroso.


----------



## condensadordefluzo (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola a todos!

Gracias por vuestra atención y respuestas. Siento el haber pedido ayuda otra vez. Es que estoy incómodo porque es un esterilizador para mi hija recién nacida y dependemos de ello. De todas maneras, las normas están para aceptarlas. Así que, lo siento!

El tema del conector de la alimentación lo descarto. Cuando me hicieron la prueba era otro cable, pero sin conexión a tierra. He vuelto a hablarlo con la gente de mi trabajo, siguen sin explicárselo, pero la única opción que barajan es la de que la resistencia está rota. Pero medimos bien con el polímetro y no daba continuidad en ningún punto. Es algo muy raro.

Os publico un par de fotos para que le echéis un vistazo. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 30, 2012)

condensadordefluzo dijo:


> Siento el haber pedido ayuda otra vez. Es que estoy incómodo porque es un esterilizador para mi hija recién nacida y dependemos de ello. De todas maneras, las normas están para aceptarlas. Así que, lo siento!


No tienes que disculparte, muchos han estado atorados de tiempo, y así mismo tienen la misma obligación que todos; Esperar a que alguien conteste. Yo también eh escrito una pregunta esperando una respuesta, y algunas nunca me las contestaron.
*------------------------------​*


condensadordefluzo dijo:


> El tema del conector de la alimentación lo descarto. Cuando me hicieron la prueba *era otro cable*, pero sin conexión a tierra.



Necesitas medir el cable con el que utilizas tu aparato, ya que si es TU cable, es seguro que con el otro (el de tu trabajo) va a andar bien...

Mmm... Por lo visto en las fotos, no se vé tan feo.

Quizás sea posible que la resistencia se haya cortado y/o unido internamente.

Al lado de la resistencia, está un termostato(o un fusible térmico), midelo si no tiene fugas contra la carcasa de la resistencia.

Por último, verifica el cable tuyo, sino, puede ser la resistencia, no se me ocurre otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 31, 2012)

Saludos.
Mira, como menciono Fogonazo, revisa bien que la aislación de la resistencia
no tengan contacto hacia el chasís, en este caso lo que se ve es que el calefactor
esta dentro de una carcasa sellada, y el termostato haciendo contacto directo con ella.
La tierra va directamente conectada a la carcasa, pero mencionas que has medido todos
los contactos y ningúno tiene continuidad con respecto a tierra. (Eso es normal)
Pero la falla se puede producir al entrar en funcionamiento el circuito, por el calor generado.

Así es como yo veo las conexiones del circuito:

Como veras solo tienes que medir que los contactos del termostato y los del calefactor
no esten aterrizados a la carcasa metalica, también esta el conector hacia la toma de corriente
que debes revisar de igual forma. Los principales sospechosos son el calefactor y el termostato.
Pero como menciona DJ T3 el cable es otro sospechoso.
En una falla como esta, todos los componentes involucrados son sospechosos 
Has tus pruebas con una lampara de unos 300W en serie con el cordón de línea
para que puedas revisar el comportamiento del circuito mas comodamente.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 31, 2012)

este es el mejor aporte de todos..... rellena el biberon con agua y metele unas pocas gotas de lejia,dejalo de remojo,cuando lo uses lo enjuagas con agua limpia antes del uso y listo...es que yo tambien tenia hijos pequeños y mi pediatra decia que era lo mejor,mas que las pastillas de la farmacia y los calentadores...es que mi hija era prematura y teniamos que tener extremo cuidado de que no cogiera ni infecciones ni virus...(las pastillas de la farmacia huele el agua despues de diluirse y es lejia pura) saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2012)

Con un multímetro *NO* se puede tomar una medida correcta de aislación eléctrica, para eso se emplea un *Megger*.
El multímetro en estos casos solo detecta un corto directo o pérdidas muy grandes.

El comportamiento de la resistencia (Cuando se le mide aislación) es muy distinto con un multímetro que solo puede entregar algunos volts para la medición que con un Megger, que entrega algunos cientos de Volts.


----------



## condensadordefluzo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola a todos:

Lo primero de todo es agradeceros vuestra implicación y vuestro tiempo empleado para leer mi problema. Sin vuestra ayuda no habría sido posible. Todavía estaría dando palos de ciego. Gracias a vuestros comentarios he ido probando lo que me habéis dicho y me habéis guiado.

Ya hemos encontrado el foco de la avería. Hay una derivación por la resistencia. Me lo han medido con un polímetro más sofisticado que el mío (que es de los simples y baratos) y pita en algún punto de la carcasa que recubre la resistencia. No siempre pita, así que será algún "filamentillo" de la resistencia que toque de vez en cuando la carcasa y por eso va a tierra directamente. Sin el cable de tierra, funcionaría. Pero eso es peligroso.

Solución? No me queda otra que tirarlo. No se puede sustituir la resistencia. Es una pena.

Conclusión? Que he aprendido. Y mucho! Sé que para vosotros será algo sencillo, pero para mí que me estoy iniciando en el increíble mundillo de la electrónica, ha sido un ejercicio muy didáctico. Espero aprender muchísimo más!

Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2012)

condensadordefluzo dijo:


> ......Muchísimas gracias a todos!



! Gracias a ti por comentar ¡


----------

